

25 Alleged Anons Arrested in International Crackdown - slowpoison
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/02/anonymous-arrested-interpol/

======
paulhauggis
Power corrupts, even in Anonymous. They are now at a point where anybody that
pisses them off in the slightest gets digitally nuked.

Our society should be above this. It's why we put people on trial.

